# Jensen VM9413 Issues



## TBOLT92 (Apr 23, 2011)

I just installed a Jensen VM9413 in my car. It has a strange issue when playing my ipod. I have playlists on my ipod arranged by artist, however whenever I select a playlist from my ipod on the VM9413 it plays the songs alphabetically by song title. Regardless of how I have the playlists arranged on my ipod it is completely different on my NM9413. Also it does this with videos on my ipod, it will just list all shows alphabetically and will not give me the option of choosing a show by the series it comes from. One last problem is that whenever I turn on the unit the volume is always at full blast, and it takes about 5 seconds to recognize that I'm turning the knob down. I had a Jensen VM9313 in the past and it had none of these issues. The look of the screen of each player is very different, so I assume the software is different of course, but is there anything I can do to fix this, or is it just how the VM9413 works?

Thanks for anyone's help


----------

